

Matt, the founder of WP, has his own way of dealing with feedback and objections - webwanderings
http://wpbtips.wordpress.com/2012/02/25/there-we-go-again/

======
chucklarge
A few of these points seem really petty, a monospace font in the editor? Deal
with it.

I don't use Wordpress. I am on Facebook, do I think they care how their site
should work? Why should they care what my opinion is? Because i am a user, I
get to complain and get my way?

This attitude that users dictate how products and sites should function only
brings to mind the Henry Ford quote in the Steve Jobs book. If Ford had asked
people what they wanted, they would have asked for a faster horse.

Apple has made a very successful business out of not building faster horses.
If you want it your way, start your own business.

~~~
webwanderings
If users of Wordpress.com were the "capable of building their own business
type" they would not have been under Wordpress.com.

People can armchair quarterback all they want but until and unless you see
things from Wordpress.com's users perspective, you won't get the point.

~~~
fridek
I think that you should consider if your opinion is the opinion of
statistically significant number of users. From what I know, wordpress.com has
millions of users and only small percent take part in such discussions. Can it
be because most of them like or don't mind changes? Many times I've seen a
group of users complaining, but after a rollback of changes I had to deal with
another one with opposite views. It eventually leads to all users thinking
that you are a jerk. I personally like to ignore such requests, as it keeps
the size of unhappy group almost constant and I don't have to do anything I
don't like.

------
giusemir1978
He does it right. Customers are not to be listened too much, they are to be
taught to use the product the way the producer intend to.

Less support trouble, less costs, and the troublemakers go away.

Of course, I would never tell straight to my customers that if they don't like
a feature they can go to h3ll, but guess what, thet are not going anywhere
else.

~~~
loceng
Do you understand that alternate options exist, and people can easily move to
other services?

~~~
webwanderings
While you're looking at the alternate options, try to look at it from the
user's - long time user's - perspective.

